# diablo blanco and super raptor?



## starshine (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey all,

How to make a diablo blanco or super raptor?

Thanky


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

starshine said:


> Hey all,
> 
> How to make a diablo blanco or super raptor?
> 
> Thanky


Diablo Blanco is a Blizzard Tremper albino Eclipse
Super RAPTOR is a Supersnow, Tremper albino, Patternless reverse stripe, eclipse

Both animals are white with solid red eyes


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Super RAPTOR is a Supersnow, Tremper albino, Patternless reverse stripe, eclipse
> 
> Both animals are white with solid red eyes


 
Patternless reverse striped IS'T expressed in Talbino eclipse super snow.They look like normal super snow with super snow patterning they just have a white washed noses.Super RAPTOR aren't that super :2thumb:.Ron picture are just incubated high so are expressing a light coloring there not patternless if you look closely there's patterning on them.I'll hunt down a piture of a eclipse super snow NON Talbino then you'll see how super they are.

Talbino eclipse blizzard(DB's) DON'T always have solid ruby eyes.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Patternless reverse striped IS'T expressed in Talbino eclipse super snow.They look like normal super snow with super snow patterning they just have a white washed noses.Super RAPTOR aren't that super :2thumb:.Ron picture are just incubated high so are expressing a light coloring there not patternless if you look closely there's patterning on them.I'll hunt down a piture of a eclipse super snow NON Talbino then you'll see how super they are.
> 
> Talbino eclipse blizzard(DB's) DON'T always have solid ruby eyes.


I was under the impression that the patternless stripe would remove patterning from the super snow...... bloody RT :lol2:
I would love to see a picture though if you can find one.

You got me on the eclipse though


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> I was under the impression that the patternless stripe would remove patterning from the super snow...... bloody RT :lol2:
> I would love to see a picture though if you can find one.
> 
> You got me on the eclipse though


 
Hatchling.
Webshots - Full Size Photo
Webshots - Full Size Photo

Grown on.
Webshots - Full Size Photo
Webshots - Full Size Photo

Not so super RAPTOR in NON Talbino form.No patternless reverse striped just plain old regular super snow pattern just got a white washed nose due to the eclipse gene even though eclipse is't express it's self that's the super snow black eye your seeing.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Hatchling.
> Webshots - Full Size Photo
> Webshots - Full Size Photo
> 
> ...


Can't see them pics mate. But, I understand what you say. From reading the info (from RTs site) it leads you to believe that the patternless stripe will remove the SS patterning. Not, very super imo then


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> Hatchling.
> Webshots - Full Size Photo
> Webshots - Full Size Photo
> 
> ...


Gazz is it proven that its the SS eclipse eye coming our as apposed to the ressesive eclipse gene? And how would this be done?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Gazz is it proven that its the SS eclipse eye coming our as apposed to the ressesive eclipse gene? And how would this be done?


What i'm basing it on is that all the Talbino eclipse super snow and eclipse super snow have not expressed snake eye in any percent the only clue there expressing the eclipse trait is the white washed nose.

Basically the iris black out gene is already there from the super snow black eye.So when the super snow black eye gene is in cross with the eclipse gene the iris that may be show from the snake eye still can't be expressed.

Makes sense to ya ??


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

So, the SS "eclipse" is dominant to real eclipse?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> So, the SS "eclipse" is dominant to real eclipse?


As of so far it looks that way to me.

Can you see these pictues.

Hatchling eclipse super snow.

















Grown on eclipse super snow.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I see, can definately see the white washed nose. So no snake eye SS eclipse has been produced?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im slightly confused.
That example has a white washed nose... a give away of being eclipse.
Now i know it isnt expressed as such because the super snow eclipse gene will already be present but obviously the tremper eclipse gene cant just "go away".
So the gecko would still be a homozygous eclipse right? But it is more than likely the SS eye trait would be the eyes to be trait expressed?

Sorry if im being thick, im just confuzled lol

I wouldnt have thought there has been a Super snow snake eye mike.
Purely because of the eye train in SS itself. You never get any variation.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I wouldnt have thought there has been a Super snow snake eye mike.
> Purely because of the eye train in SS itself. You never get any variation.


True, but you don't get many homzygous eclipse supersnows, well not yet. I was trying to get at IF a supersnow eclipse was born with snake eyes, then we would know the eclipse is dominant over the SS solid eyes.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> True, but you don't get many homzygous eclipse supersnows, well not yet. I was trying to get at IF a supersnow eclipse was born with snake eyes, then we would know the eclipse is dominant over the SS solid eyes.


Hmmm true, its a shame theres no other morph that continuously produces solid eyes to compare it to.

Just a though has the super snow version of the black hole been produced yet?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Hmmm true, its a shame theres no other morph that continuously produces solid eyes to compare it to.
> 
> Just a though has the super snow version of the black hole been produced yet?


Not sure, a supersnow eclipse enigma would have to be test bred to be proven out eclipse me thinks. I would guess at the enigma may obscure the "white washing"


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Not sure, a supersnow eclipse enigma would have to be test bred to be proven out eclipse me thinks. I would guess at the enigma may obscure the "white washing"


Yeah thats what i thought... imo alot of work when you will get pretty much the same results as just a SSenigma!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah thats what i thought... imo alot of work when you will get pretty much the same results as just a SSenigma!


Aye I would have to agree.

It seems we have stolen the thread, anywho OP, if you want a red eyed white Leo go for a DB


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Aye I would have to agree.
> 
> It seems we have stolen the thread, anywho OP, if you want a red eyed white Leo go for a DB


Lol my appologies OP.

But if you want the best looking white leo with red eyes dont let mike earn commision from RT and get a Super Snow Blazing Blizzard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Lol my appologies OP.
> 
> But if you want the best looking white leo with red eyes dont let mike earn commision from RT and get a Super Snow Blazing Blizzard :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok ok, very true..........

(I am in no way affiliated with Mr Tremper :whistling2


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Ok ok, very true..........
> 
> (I am in no way affiliated with Mr Tremper :whistling2


But you know you wanna be :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> But you know you wanna be :whistling2:


:2wallbang::blowup::liar:


----------



## starshine (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol thanks people, i knew this may cause some uming and areing :bash: (in many ways) :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> So the gecko would still be a homozygous eclipse right?


Yes they are homozygous eclipse but if you had a snake eye example eclipse the iris will never be seen coz of the over lay of the super snow black eye.Think of it in the same way as hypo blizzard.

Blizzard X hypo(2C) = .

Hypo(1C) HET blizzard.
----
Hypo(1C) HET blizzard X Hypo(1C) HET blizzard = .

Normal HET blizzard.
Hypo(1C) HET blizzard.
Hypo(2C) HET blizzard.
Blizzard.
&
Hypo blizzard(1C).
Hypo blizzard(2C).

In truth these are what you would get a BLIZZARD that's homozygous HYPO but they look like blizzards but genetically they would work differant than a just blizzard.But coz of the blizzard gene you can't see the hypo influance.The eclipse and super snow black eye works the same way. 

A.

Blizzard x normal = .

100%Normal HET blizzard.

BUT A.

Hypo blizzard(2C) X Normal = .

100%Hypo(1C) HET blizzard.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> Yes they are homozygous eclipse but if you had a snake eye example eclipse the iris will never be seen coz of the over lay of the super snow black eye.Think of it in the same way as hypo blizzard.
> 
> Blizzard X hypo(2C) = .
> 
> ...


Got ya!!!


----------

